# New Mexico Elk - October



## spendit (Dec 19, 2002)

I have never been Elk hunting anywhere - looking for tips and/or hints: gear, prep work......we have a guide & licenses all lined up. Looking at a 300 Weatherby - will be shooting all summer - - - what else, anyone been there?


----------



## Canvsbk (Jan 13, 2013)

Never done NM but have been on an elk hunt or 2. It can get kinda pricey doing it that way but also eliminates a lot of BS and should really increase your odds of filling a tag.
Elk are big animals, very big. And tough, very tough. When it comes to bullets weight is your friend.
Outfitter or not you need to be in shape. Get serious about that, right now. Not all but a lot of elk country has spectacular views, get a camera that you know how to use.
It gets cold at night at elevation and then can get hotter than the hubs of hell at midday. 
You'll need very good boots that are broke in. Good binocs. Killing an elk is pretty easy it's finding them that's hard.
The meat tastes terrible. I know a good place to discard it so please contact me upon your successfull return and I will take care of it for you.
Have a great hunt.


----------



## 7mmsendero (Dec 2, 2010)

If you thought buck fever was something, then you will really get a kick out of elk fever. I always found a Harris bipod and shooting sticks to be handy. I shot all 6 of my elk with the bipod, but you can't always count on it to be high enough for a clear shot.

Practice going light, look over all your gear and figure out the bare minimum you need. Getting weighted down is very bad, and you may not know it until you are out for an hour or so. 

Water is very important, especially if elevation sickness could rear it's ugly head. Stay hydrated, and bring a blood thinner (aspirin is the simplest one). My dr has prescribed a medication in the past, forgot what it was called. It might have helped too, I didn't get sick.

Great boots matter, and avoid blisters at all costs. A trick that can help is vasoline on your feet, it helps. If your feet fail you are screwed. Practice crawling with your gun too, you may need to be creative in closing the distance. The bipod can really help with belly crawling. I removed my boots for the final yards of 3 stalks on elk. Leave nothing to chance, they are bright critters. It is fun, so enjoy it.


----------



## big red1 (Jan 4, 2011)

good boots,good comfortable back pack w/hydration cell,good binos and get in shape.this one can't be stressed enough.
getting shape was the hardest for me on n m hunt.i hunted in 5-7000ft ele.and at times going up hill I was dragging a plow.i started 6 mos. ahead of my hunt and thought I was in good shape, even lost almost 20 lbs.the elevation is what gets you.speed walk with a partical mask on to eliminate the oxygen and this will be close to what you'll feel like there for a couple of days.
the elk can go over the mountain in a few seconds as it may take you half a day.just be ready there could be one just around the corner.
very few things more exciting than a bull elk bugling in the morning crisp fogging mountains and you can't see him and you know he's only couple hundred yards away.

listen to your guide,if he is a good one he will help enjoy and harvest a animal that you be proud of.GOOD LUCK


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

Me and a buddy have been there twice for elk. We both shoot .300 Winnie's.

Buy some great boots, and start hiking with a full daypack now.

Good luck!


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Wear a tin foil hat so the aliens don't suck your brains out! 

New Mexico is hidden gem...altitude conditioning, foot wear and all the stuff already mentioned is great advice. Good optics are essential. A 300 Win Mag is a good choice too.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

NM elk look like this...


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

or this...










These are some of the most memorable hunts of my life. Wish I was going with ya.

Good luck!!!


----------



## spendit (Dec 19, 2002)

So - the old boots would not take it, had to buy new a week ago - walking dog for a few miles each day to break them in. Picked up a 300 Weatherby and have two rounds that I am dialing in (180 & 200 grain). New Bino's and some new clothes too.

I have all the outer gear washed and hung outside in fresh air for days - now how to pack it all and keep it scent free. Was going to throw them in 18gallon totes with some charcoal......better idea's???


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

I might suggest adding some cardio too. Like running up hills, with your new boots, and a daypack w/ 15-20 pounds in it on your back. Seriously.

Good luck! Elk hunting is the best!!!


----------



## spendit (Dec 19, 2002)

Wow - I was declared one of the "hikers" to head up the hill with the guide from the 4 of us.......'all this huge country and not a piece of air in it', held true . We never stopped moving up and down hill for 3.5 hours straight. 

You cannot due enough working out to prep for the 10,000' elevation!!!

On day 3, I/the 300 Weatherby finally connected with this bull (see photo), I was last to tag out with; one 6x6, 2 6x5's and one 5x4.


----------



## Captain (Feb 11, 2000)

Awesome.....how much were tags? outfitters $ ? could you of made it a DIY hunt?


----------



## Next Bite (Mar 4, 2012)

Congratulations on a very nice elk! Did you cut out your ivory teeth?


----------



## mgator (Mar 2, 2005)

Congrats, been there twice. Passed on a 5x5 (dumb) and saw a huge 6by with no shot. It is the best hunting ever. Who was your outfitter?


----------



## spendit (Dec 19, 2002)

mgator said:


> . Who was your outfitter?


Kurt Akin was our outfitter - Michigan guy - one of our crew has used him in the past for an Iowa deer hunt. NM tags are $550 for mature bull.

The processor tapped the teeth to the antlers for us.

We hunted area #4, no private land in this zone.


----------



## Captain (Feb 11, 2000)

How much was the outfitter? Did you go into the draw or buy outfitter tags?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## spendit (Dec 19, 2002)

www.akinoutfitter.com

We purchased land owner tags from him


----------

